# What Can Cause my TSH to Change So Much



## silverglow (Sep 24, 2012)

Hello Everyone...

I have recently changed doctors (I now see just a GP for my thyroid and diabetes). It was time for a thyroid check (had to remind her) and when the results came back I was very surprised. No, they didn't do any of the FT's just TSH. The test range they used was a different range than my other doctor. It was .50-4.20. 6 months ago my TSH was .87 (range used was .3-3.0), and has been for a very long time (I was feeling pretty good during that time too plus the FT's were in range ). This time around it was .150 (Still was feeling great so had no idea it changed). So my levothyroxin was changed from 100 mcg to 88 mcg. I go back in 6 weeks for a recheck and I will ask that the FT's be done as well (Not used to having to ask for them to be done).

Was also told that I don't have to change doses if I don't want to but the doctor feels I would feel better. I mentioned the fact that I don't feel bad now. They once again said I don't have to go with the 88 mcg. I did but was not wanting to.

My question is why would my levels change so fast and so much. Is there something else I should be checking. My thyroid was killed by the radiation cocktail not surgery several years ago. Thought I would mention that just in case it makes a difference.

Thanks in advance for any help you might be able to give.


----------



## StormFinch (Nov 16, 2012)

Without those Frees it's really hard to say. For some odd reason your pituitary gland has decided that you have enough TSH in your system and has decreased production. It could be because your TSH receptor antibodies have increased, due to something like infection or stress, or heaven forbid it could mean that you have thyroid tissue growing back. TSH is pretty much always misleading in someone who is post RAI or thyroidectomy. If it were me, I'd be having a talk with my doctor about running the Frees, or switching to someone else.


----------



## silverglow (Sep 24, 2012)

I was surprised and disappointed when I saw the FT's (learned here to always have them done) were not done. I was also surprised that the doctor said to me, when I reminded her I needed to have the thyroid checked, "you don't have your thyroid"? I looked at her, blinked a couple of times and said to her..."It's in my chart plus you renew my prescription for levo. so I thought you would have figured it out"!

She has never examined my thyroid area, asked me anything about my thyroid so that should have been a heads up I guess...so yes I will look for a different doctor.

Someone here mentioned when I first started coming to this board that their thyroid grew back and had to have the RAI done several times. Can't remember who it was and hopefully that will not be my case. So I guess I will wait the 6 weeks, demand the FT's be done and go from there? But I am starting to notice a heavy, sore spot (just a feeling but not to the touch) in the thyroid area. I might be calling her sooner but not sure if I trust her. Was told by the lab people if there are changes of any kind to call and the doctor would review them asap.

Thanks for you reply. It was much appreciated.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

In my opinion, that's not a huge, alarming difference in TSH, and could be attributable to something as simple as the time of day you had your labs drawn. I don't think I'd get my panties in a wad about it...and really, I'm not even sure I'd change doses without getting the Frees checked first.


----------

